# Animals in Black and White



## steven kessel (May 22, 2014)

I post from time to time (bird portraits, best animal photos, bif) and like just about everyone else's images, the images that I post are in color. But, sometimes, black and white just seems to make a stronger statement. Here's a photo of Polistes flavus wasp, a native of the Sonoran Desert that has the unique ability to stand and even walk on the surface of water without falling in. I like this image in color but I love it in black and white.


----------



## jannatul18 (Jun 4, 2014)

Is is taken in black and white set up? Or just the color itself reflect black and white for this insect!


----------



## Half Way To Nothing (Jun 20, 2014)

I took this a few days ago, really pleased with it!! Let me know what you guys think!!


The Midnight Snack by P A - Photography, on Flickr


----------



## knkedlaya (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr Mantis waiting for a snack!!!


----------



## jannatul18 (Jun 21, 2014)

knkedlaya said:


> Mr Mantis waiting for a snack!!!



It is another brilliant shot in black white ! Lovely.


----------



## Reiep (Aug 14, 2014)

Cassius by Pierre Pichot Photography, on 500px, DeviantArt, Flickr and my portfolio


----------



## christinaroberts (Aug 21, 2014)

These are amazing shots! The black and white effects are great.


----------



## Vossie (Aug 22, 2014)

Mooooooooo,




5D3 with 16-35 2.8L II @25 mm, ISO500, 1/200, f/4, processed with Silver Effex


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 26, 2014)

Half Way To Nothing said:


> I took this a few days ago, really pleased with it!! Let me know what you guys think!!
> 
> 
> The Midnight Snack by P A - Photography, on Flickr



Yes the lighting on this is very dramatic. I like it.


----------



## ray5 (Sep 3, 2014)

Half Way To Nothing said:


> I took this a few days ago, really pleased with it!! Let me know what you guys think!!
> 
> 
> The Midnight Snack by P A - Photography, on Flickr


Excellent shot! What lighting arrangement and post processing did you use?


----------



## Khnnielsen (Sep 14, 2014)

It is tough to be a fluffy dog.


----------



## sparkie (Sep 14, 2014)

My slightly mad orange cat.


----------



## Chasin Tales (Sep 20, 2014)

I thought the cuda looked good in B&W.


----------



## nineyards (Sep 20, 2014)

Chester, the Dennis The Menace of cats
I am convinced he was sent to me as punishment for some horrible deed I committed in a past life


----------



## candyman (Sep 20, 2014)

nineyards said:


> Chester, the Dennis The Menace of cats
> I am convinced he was sent to me as punishment for some horrible deed I committed in a past life




Nice camouflage...in B&W


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 20, 2014)

5D III, Sigma 50A, flash off the ceiling, shot blind, got lucky.

Jim


----------



## nineyards (Sep 20, 2014)

candyman said:


> nineyards said:
> 
> 
> > Chester, the Dennis The Menace of cats
> ...



Even in the world of color he is always underfoot and unnoticed till a trip and a stumble lets you know he's there


----------



## Half Way To Nothing (Oct 6, 2014)

ray5 said:


> Half Way To Nothing said:
> 
> 
> > I took this a few days ago, really pleased with it!! Let me know what you guys think!!
> ...



Hi,

There was a dark green background from trees. On LR converted to B&W then set Green to as dark as posssible. There were just a few lighter spots to tidy up!! On this photo below I set anything blue to as dark as possible for the same effect!



The Outing by P A - Photography, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Oct 31, 2014)

5DMKIII 70-200 f/2.8 @ 200mm ISO 1600 1/800
Those black-capped squirrel monkies are very fast


----------



## gary samples (Apr 26, 2015)

1Dx Wolf
I used perfect B&W 9


----------



## candc (Apr 26, 2015)

Saw 3 coyotes on the way to work. The one in the lead stopped about 100 yards out in a field to take a look back for the others and assess the situation.

70d, tamron 150-600


----------



## gary samples (Apr 26, 2015)

1Dx
here's one more


----------



## Fr3nzy Photography (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't shoot animals very often, but I do enjoy zoos.

Central Park Zoo:
6D, 100L 2.8 Macro


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx Wolf
> I used perfect B&W 9



Beautiful. Nicely done Gary.


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> here's one more



I love that big cat. Well done.


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2015)

American white pelican


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 10, 2015)

Bit of dirt on the window + B&W makes it look like it's snowing, even though it was June in Texas.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 10, 2015)

Early evening Tanzania.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 10, 2015)

Snow Monkeys Japan


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2015)

eml58 said:


> Early evening Tanzania.



Awesome. 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 10, 2015)

Dragonfly
7D
70-200mm f/2.8 ii


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 10, 2015)

Great Egret


----------



## Fr3nzy Photography (Jun 17, 2015)

Mallard Duck. Even in Scotland they still quack in English 



IMG_8578 by Fr3nzy, on Flickr


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 25, 2015)

Mantis in B&W


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## MrFotoFool (May 19, 2019)

candc said:


> Saw 3 coyotes on the way to work. The one in the lead stopped about 100 yards out in a field to take a look back for the others and assess the situation.
> 
> 70d, tamron 150-600


Really nice.


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 19, 2019)

Ocelot kitten at El Paso Zoo. 5D4 with 70-200 f2.8L IS iii and 1.4x iii extender.


----------



## Click (May 19, 2019)

So cute! Beautiful picture. Well done, Fred.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jun 18, 2019)

This is one from a couple of years back. Arctic fox kit in Svalbard.


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2019)

I really like your picture. Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Sep 7, 2019)

Half Way To Nothing said:


> I took this a few days ago, really pleased with it!! Let me know what you guys think!!
> 
> 
> The Midnight Snack by P A - Photography, on Flickr


Phenomenal


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 29, 2020)

A shot of my big boy at work


----------



## AlanF (Jul 29, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> A shot of my big boy at work
> View attachment 191635


I hope there were some bars between you - that's a pretty piercing look, deciding what's tastiest. Mind you, even an Australian Bush Turkey must be more tender than the average Ozzie.


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2020)

Beautiful picture, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 29, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I hope there were some bars between you - that's a pretty piercing look, deciding what's tastiest. Mind you, even an Australian Bush Turkey must be more tender than the average Ozzie.


Definitely a barrier. he is nice. But not that nice


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 9, 2020)

Taking a stroll with the family down Fraisethorpe Beach in the evening at low tide, Lock Down free. Fraisethorpe used to be one of the few legal nudist beaches in the UK until the council put an end to it  

Canon 1n + EF 35mm f/2 IS, yellow filter, Ilford Delta 100. Film cameras are one area where I really do appreciate IS !


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 9, 2020)

Ooops, did I post this under " Animals in Black and White" ? 

My wife used to be a bit of an animal, but less so now


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2020)

. You're OK, there is a dog with your wife on the picture.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 9, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> Ooops, did I post this under " Animals in Black and White" ?
> 
> My wife used to be a bit of an animal, but less so now



She IS an animal, and that's not a comment on her behavior, just me being pedantic--humans, biologically speaking, are classed as family hominidae, order primates, class mammalia, phylumn chordata, kindom animalia, domain eukaryota.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 9, 2020)

SteveC said:


> She IS an animal, and that's not a comment on her behavior, just me being pedantic--humans, biologically speaking, are classed as family hominidae, order primates, class mammalia, phylumn chordata, kindom animalia, domain eukaryota.


duh......stevieC, if I call you a donkey do you think it's because I believe you have big ears and bray a lot ? You don't think I was using the noun "animal" as an order of primates, do you ?? 

Primeval maybe


----------



## SteveC (Aug 9, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> duh......stevieC, if I call you a donkey do you think it's because I believe you have big ears and bray a lot ? You don't think I was using the noun "animal" as an order of primates, do you ??
> 
> Primeval maybe



Oh I knew you meant something quite different. I suppose I should congratulate you on your good fortune!


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 9, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Oh I knew you meant something quite different. I suppose I should congratulate you on your good fortune!


All good fun. Better than discussing overheating on the R5 anyway


----------

